# Fix this!



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Brick rash to door mirror of 2021 Jaguar F Pace, are the Chipex kits any good for this? What's the best way to tackle it guys?!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

A pic would be good.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dstill said:


> Brick rash to door mirror of 2021 Jaguar F Pace, are the Chipex kits any good for this? What's the best way to tackle it guys?!


Would probably help if you popped a photo up, so more help / advice offered :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Agree but it won't upload unfortunately!!


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

See a bit of this at work when someone catches the gatepost etc, usually on the outermost curve as the cover meets the glass.
If it looks like I think it will only way is to wet sand it flat and do a repaint of the cover, very easy once the mirror cover removed.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

dstill said:


> Agree but it won't upload unfortunately!!


Screenshot the image & resize to less than 1 mb. Should upload fine as an attachment then.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

dstill said:


> Agree but it won't upload unfortunately!!


Try using Tapatalk, it's what I use and other than the odd issue uploading an image, works well :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

There you go guys.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

A chipex or some such would help, but with that colour, I'd be minded to find a reputable company to spray the whole thing. 
Any blend would be a nightmare. Good luck with it mate.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys, looks like a full repaint of the mirror then!

To avoid the damage being so severe next time the mirror is clipped against the brickwork of the garage I'm going to fit a thin piece of clear perspex onto the wall so it will slide over rather than get chewed up by the rough brick finish!


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Minor damage mate, not expensive to get painted correctly either via SMART repair or a local shop. I don’t think touching it in will do your jag any justice


----------

